# Minnesota???



## Manda8190 (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone from Minnesota?!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 18, 2009)

I am 5 minutes from La Crescent MN but am on the border here in La Crosse Wi . A ride over the Misssissippi River will take me into MN in a few minutes.


----------



## Manda8190 (Jul 18, 2009)

i'm about that far from prescott. haha Infact I went there for my 21st just so we could smoke in the bars. haha


----------



## Jess4921 (Jul 18, 2009)

I live south of Mineapolis!


----------



## Manda8190 (Jul 18, 2009)

As do I! haha


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 18, 2009)

I used to live in Chicago but moved to southwest WI in 2003. I have not been to Minneapolis but have been to Golden vallety Mn to the shelter there. 

I have been to Rochester and actually have gone to a vet in Winona 
There is a shortage of good vets around here for rabbits but I think there are good ones in the St Paul/ Minneapolis area.


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Aug 9, 2009)

I live in Cloquet, MN.
About 2hrs north of Minneapolis.


----------



## sheandg (Aug 12, 2009)

I am just south of mpls too


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, I live in Winona, MN which is about an hour from Rochester and a 1/2 hour from La Crosse, WI


----------



## Bentley (Sep 22, 2009)

I live in Sartell, Minnesota. About two hours north of Minneapolis, XD I've been everywhere from Duluth, to Rochester, to Bemiji, to Minneapolis, to other places I can't remember.. lol. I love Minnesota<333 I can't live without snow, haha.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Carly Im down here in Winona so glad to have another Minnesotan on the board Yippie


----------



## Bentley (Sep 23, 2009)

XD haha yes, I have to say Minnesotans Rock. in my opinion lolz


----------



## Niomi (Nov 4, 2009)

I live by the Mall Of America.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 16, 2009)

Best place to live is by MOA  lol


----------



## tyang (Nov 27, 2009)

i'm a bit late, but i'm from mn


----------



## Duffysmama (Jan 3, 2010)

I am from Richfield, MN currently living in TX because my husband is in Military. We will return home to MN in about 3 months!


----------



## jacknvioletsmom (Mar 12, 2010)

We are from Minnesota!! Jack N Violets' Mom


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 12, 2010)

*jacknvioletsmom wrote: *


> We are from Minnesota!! Jack N Violets' Mom


inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:

More MN ppl whoo hoo


----------



## hoplopps (Apr 5, 2010)

hey there im srom southern mn where you from:inlove:


----------



## havana2415 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am from southwest minnesota...straight west of the cites...8 miles from the south dakota border


----------



## laurieb (Aug 30, 2010)

I am new but from Wabasha Mn!


Thanks


----------



## big54bob (Aug 31, 2010)

I live in harmony, about an hour from winona roch and lacrosse.


----------



## Snufflez (Oct 9, 2010)

I am Also from MN... Near St. Cloud


----------



## ekopischke (Jul 22, 2011)

Iam also from Minnesota, near Mankato area


----------



## Sox726 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm from Clear Lake, MN


----------



## MikeAndKayla (Feb 20, 2012)

We're just south of Mankato right now, originally from Bloomington and Fridley


----------



## noname819 (Jul 24, 2012)

im from minnesota also... south of minneapolis


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 28, 2012)

I am from Minnesota


----------



## lauratunes12 (Aug 29, 2012)

About 2 hours West of the Twin Cities.


----------



## kiley320 (Nov 18, 2012)

2 hours from Minneaploils


----------



## plushiebunneh (Aug 7, 2013)

I live near mankato bout an hour south of minniapolis


----------



## Hopper2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

I live in Milaca Minnesota, a half hour from Saint Cloud, Cambridge, and Mora. I am about 1 1/2-2hours from Minneapolis.


----------



## madisonl702 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in Minnesota.


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

Moorhead, MN


----------



## smokingdograbbitry (Jan 3, 2017)

Live south of Mankato, east of Winnebago, west of Easton and northeast of Blue Earth.


----------

